# How To Shoot The Flattop Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

* Turn the pouch on it's side, either side when holding the shooter straight up and down. If shooting Gangstaahh the Don't turn the pouch. Have a Forward momentum with the frame hand and follow through even after the pouch release.*

*http://youtu.be/5hAJM56RPwc*


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Dgui...Your videos are always well done and so helpful...thanks


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Probability The reason that I never have had hits is I naturally twist my pouch even when shooting gangster style. See my avatar! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bing! Bing! Bing! . . . "There ya go."


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent points made!


----------



## skip (Jan 16, 2013)

*Thanks so much for the video, an thank you Tex for your comments. As a newbie I was concerned about fork hit an even worse. I'm glad I seen this while my catapult or on route to me. Skip*


----------

